# Old Wood Shake Roof



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Like Grumpy says, you should hire a qualified professional to service your roofing. It is much more dangerous than it looks, and a lot more involved.

A wood shake installed in 1978 should still have quite a bit of life left in it if it is a cedar shake and has been properly maintained. Why do you say it is time to change it? Properly maintained cedar roofing can last 50 years or more.

If you decide it must be done, and you go with an asphalt shignle, you will most likely have to go with plywood decking over the slats min.

I like wood shake, and would replace it with wood again.


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

Assuming the roof is ready to be replaced, as it is possible because most cedar roofs aren't properly maintained  Yes you WILL need a sheet of plywood. You need to create a nailing base, and that plywood is your nailing base. 

If you re-install cedar you won't need to install the plywood. 

Saving money is great! That's why you need to hire a professional roofer. Your roofer protects your house and everything inside your house. Roofing is NOT as easy as it looks, especially removal or re-installation of cedar roofing.


----------



## Eddie (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks gents. I also love the wood but I don't think it's appropriate for LA because it's far too dry here and seems to make the wood brittle. Maybe I'm wrong but it seems that the wood needs a higher normal level of humidity. If not, it simply wasn't maintained properly (although the few remaining cedar roof's in the neighborhood also look pretty tired). Anyway, thanks for the decking advice. I've installed composite shingles in the past (helped my father build a few houses) but we always added plywood on the trusses so I was just wondering if I needed to add that as well. It makes sense but you never know. Thanks again.


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

Cedar shingles can be treated for that brittleness, which is part of proper amintenance. There are waterseals and natural oils that can be applied to the cedar.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Proper cedar maintenace starts at the beginning of the roof's life. and about every five years after.


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

Actually proper cedar maintenance starts before the job starts with the roofer suggesting proper ventilation products. When cedar is install on solid decking such as plywood it doesn't breathe well. www.cedarbreather.com and since it isn't breathing is doesn't last more than 25 years.


----------



## marko (Sep 15, 2005)

*Cedar Shake topical treatments*

I also have a Cedar Shake roof that is drying out. I checked with the Cedar Shake Shingle Bureau. They recommend using a treatement that "Is labeled as a cedar roof treatment product or has a letter from the manufacturer stating that treating cedar roofs is an appropriate use of this product" Now that's pretty vague. 

Can you shed some light on this?


----------



## KenTheHandyMan (Sep 1, 2005)

Roofing is a tough DIY project, but with detailed instruction and consultation it's doable. If you like, take a look at a new how-to series I'm working on. I'm working on the end of it now and should have it done shortly.

I personally like wood shingles, but composites are easier and quicker. My roof is wood shakes with metal installed over top of it. I discovered a leak around the chimney and will probably be tearing the whole thing off and laying down plywood and composites.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Just wondering if any of you caught the Ophelia takes in NC. Siding over shakes doesn't seem to work very well either.


----------

